# Tranfert de fichier pages d'itunes a mon ipad



## hamantoine (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous, 

je m'adresse a vous car j'ai un petit soucis... 


J'ai importé des fichiers pages qui était stocké sur mon pc sur mon Ipad (3) via iTunes. 
Pour ceci, j'ai branché l'ipad sur mon PC, ouvert iTunes était dans iPad puis dans l'onglet app. Ensuite j'ai cliqué sur pages et sur ajouter. Ainsi j'ai ajouté les fichiers sans problèmes. Ils s'affichent correctement a droite. Je synchronise, débranche mon ipad et la je ne retrouve pas mes fichiers sur l'ipad en ouvrant pages.... 

Du coup, Je rebranche mon ipad, ouvre l'onglet apps clique sur pages et la... les fichiers sont bel et bien présent!! 

pourquoi je ne les trouvent pas sur mon ipad... HELP 

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## MiWii (5 Janvier 2013)

Désolée, je ne peux repondre exactement à ton probleme car je n'utilise jamais iTunes pour synchroniser mon iPad, mais une autre solution pourrait etre de t'envoyer par mail les fichiers Pages, puis une fois dans mail de l'iPad, tu fais "ouvrir avec pages".


----------

